# شعبة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل كلمة شعبة متعددة المعاني؟
شعبة التجنيد
شعبة المخابز
شعبة المكاتب
أم تعني (مجموعة) بشكل عام؟​


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام
أصل الكلمة - على ما يبدو لي - من عود خشب يتشعب (أي يتفرع) إلى جزأين. ولذلك الشعبة تعني (مجازا) فرعا من جسم أكبر. مثلا قد تكون لحكومة شُعَب. وتعامل كلُّ شعبة معاملة معيّنة. وتشكل مجموعةُ الشُّعَب الحكومةَ.


----------



## cherine

نعم، شعبة تعني فرع أو قسم.


----------

